
Ask HN: Open-source alternatives to AWS/GCP/Azure services - mraza007
What are the open source alternatives to cloud services that you can run on your own
======
vlod
MinIO is like an S3 replacement: [https://docs.min.io/docs/minio-gateway-
for-s3.html](https://docs.min.io/docs/minio-gateway-for-s3.html)

------
QuinnyPig
A raspberry pi.

Can you be a smidgen more specific? AWS offers over 175 services; some are
easy to replicate, while others are completely impossible.

~~~
freedomben
Agreed, we need more specifics.

OpenStack might be the closest to what you are looking for but there are
hundreds of different services, some of which alternatives exist and others do
not.

------
tarun_anand
OpenShift? OpenStack?

